# Alfine weight penality



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Well after careful selection of my wheel rim (Halo Excite D with DT d/b spokes) plus inner tube plus tyre (Maxxis Advanatge 2.25) and the cable and twist shifter, the weight difference over my exsisting run of the mill single speed setup is an increase of just *0.81Kgs  or 1.80ibs*... I think I can live with that...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds good. Please post your impressions of the hub and shifting after your had several good rides.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Sounds good. Please post your impressions of the hub and shifting after your had several good rides.


Will do. I shall give it a solid month before I say anything as by then my front forks would have also been run in by then and I would have covered at least 500miles by then.

The hub is heavy in the hand but in a wheel it does not feel that bad at all, I mean I weigh 88kg and carry a 2kg pack so what is 0.8kg at the end of the day... nothing.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

Another data point, just finished building a couple new wheels.

SS wheel: White Ind Eno hub, DT Comp 2.0/1.8 spokes, Bontrager Duster Rim, 19t ENO fw: 2lb 11oz.

Alfine wheel: Alfine hub, DT straight gauge 2.0 spokes, Bontrager Duster Rim, 20t cog: 5lb 6oz.

These are the weights for hub/spokes/rim/cog(fw) only, no shifty bits.

So, I'll probably see about a 3lb gain till I add in the shifty bits...still leaves me sub 25 for the complete bike..(El Mariachi w/ Reba) :thumbsup:


----------



## MetaOrbit (Jun 28, 2009)

I added my Alfine hub about a month ago, and while I don't have any hard numbers, I can tell you I definitely feel the added weight when I lift the bike.

However, when riding, the only time I notice is when I try to hop/jump the bike over a ridge, curb, etc. Then the rear end isn't nearly as willing to go airborne. But that's the only time I notice the weight penalty. Still, I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## countryMike (Sep 6, 2005)

My Alfine with a Nexus twist shifter replaced:
X9 rear / LX front deraileurs
X9 shifters
XT 34-11 cassette
XT chainrings

I weighed everything, and Afine set-up added 350g.

Never really noticed the effect of the added weight being concentrated on rear hub. Thought I would, but I don't.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I went to a Alpine from a Chris King Single Speed Hub and Boone cog and gained over two lbs. Thought I would change the bike back and forth between geared and SS; 6 months and still have not ran the bike SS. I like the Alpine hub and accept the weight penalty.

Dean


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, my plan for the wheel is for touring/bike packing. 
so the bike will already be loaded down, doubt I'll notice the extra too much....

now, if only Shitmano didn't nickel and dime you on the small parts for this setup, I'd be able to get her rolling tomorrow, but since the snap ring for the cog wasn't in any of the effin' small parts bags, it'll be a last minute deal to set it all up before next wknd's planned overnight. 

Shimano can suck my c*ck over this bs, why not just include it all with the hub? you gotta buy the axle nuts separately? the cable stop? W.T.F? :madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madman:


----------



## MetaOrbit (Jun 28, 2009)

tomimcmillar said:


> yeah, my plan for the wheel is for touring/bike packing.
> so the bike will already be loaded down, doubt I'll notice the extra too much....
> 
> now, if only Shitmano didn't nickel and dime you on the small parts for this setup, I'd be able to get her rolling tomorrow, but since the snap ring for the cog wasn't in any of the effin' small parts bags, it'll be a last minute deal to set it all up before next wknd's planned overnight.
> ...


Agreed, though the "small parts kit" takes care of most of it short of the cog.


----------

